# "Why are you so quiet?"



## letitgo (Jan 23, 2014)

I get asked this all the time. I dont know how to answer that question without telling someone my life story... does anyone get asked this a lot? what do you say...?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to get asked this quite a bit. And I imagine will continue to be asked that in the future. Usually I would answer "because I just am". Rarely would they delve any deeper.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I say, "Shut the f*** up and get on someone else's asses." but in reality, I just say, "I'm always this way." It gets so annoying.


----------



## Finished123 (Jan 15, 2014)

maybe answer by saying sarcastically "why are you so talkative?". Lol.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Most annoying question...obviously we don't talk for a reason.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I used to get asked that. I just stay silence because I am just angry at the world.


----------



## hurleylover (Sep 18, 2013)

If I'm feeling very uncomfortable I just shrug my shoulders but I usually just say "I just am." Most people don't really give a **** about why you are the way you are.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I usually just smile and say "I don't know". But inside, it's "**** you all and stay the **** away from me you ignorant *****es "


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why are you so quiet


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I get asked that all the time. I think it's usually a rhetorical question...they really don't want to know why, they're asking because they're just trying to get me to talk. So there's really no right answer to that question lol. The fact that I'm so quiet really makes a lot of people uncomfortable I guess.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished123 said:


> maybe answer by saying sarcastically "why are you so talkative?". Lol.


 Exactly :yes
We are who we are and we don't need someone stating the obvious with a question. It is rude, insulting and it hurts. What's wrong with being quiet anyway? NOTHING, that's it! Accept who you are and return it with this sarcastic answer and if they don't get the picture then just drop them. Find people who will like you for you.


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

At my old school I used to get asked this question a lot. I dreaded it every day. I'd usually respond by saying, "I'm contemplating multiple ways in which I can extinguish your worthless life." Or I'd just continue to stare at them with a blank face until they'd say "Creep" and then go bother someone else. Now, at my new school, you are expected to be quiet, so I don't get asked this question anymore.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kathrynscu (Jan 26, 2014)

i get this all the time too i wouldnt completely tell your entire lifes story, Usally i say "why do you care?" i really dont get why people ask these questions..


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

I reply with "I don't have anything to say"
or
"Because that's how I am"
and I get this question a lot.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think there's really a good answer short of something witty. I've gone with saying that I'm tired or like to just observe, though.


----------



## KTkatie (Dec 29, 2013)

I hate when people ask this! I usually just say something like "I don't know" or some other stupid answer. It's not that I'm zoning out or am not thinking anything. It's just I don't feel the need to say aloud what I'm thinking.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm surprised I was not told that I am quiet at the university I am attending.
Though, clearly, I'm a ghost in all of my courses. The girls do look at me. Not sure if they're just looking at the other male in my group since we're the only males in class.


----------



## AdamUK (May 1, 2004)

Worse than being asked is hearing people saying these things about you behind your back.

But I do get asked sometimes and I just tell ”that's me I'm a quiet person that's my personality.” 

I find it empowering to admit this is who I am and not feel I should be some thing I'm not


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a ruptured voice box. Every time I talk I have inflammation and it hurts. I need to rest it.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Because I suck.

Answering that way will make them feel ignorant and dumb for even asking.


----------



## AdamUK (May 1, 2004)

Do you think it's them who have a problem for asking


----------



## eli w (Jul 30, 2013)

What I say: "I dunno. Just a quiet person in general."

Not many people pursue the matter further. I think a lot of people ask sincerely. I mean, they often ask at really inappropriate times (in public, in front of other people), but its still sincere. I hate the question, but I always answer nicely; no sense in burning potential bridges.

*wonders if OP name is allusion to Frozen or if I'm reading into it too much*


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

eli w said:


> What I say: "I dunno. Just a quiet person in general."
> 
> Not many people pursue the matter further. I think a lot of people ask sincerely. I mean, they often ask at really inappropriate times (in public, in front of other people), but its still sincere. I hate the question, but I always answer nicely; no sense in burning potential bridges.


I totally agree. Except I remember one teacher who didn't like that I was quiet. So I was out sick for a week. I brought in a note. So the school gives you a certain paper that you get all your teachers to sign that tells them you're excused. So I give this not to my gym teacher she signs it and doesn't say anything to me about what I missed. I didn't know I missed anything because it's gym. But apparently they made posters the week I was gone and she didn't say anything to me. So I got a D in gym class. I know she hated me because she told my sister very rudely, "That I need to open my mouth." I don't mind that she didn't like me, but I think everyone deserves a certain amount of respect and that involves being treated fairly. :mum


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

I hate when people ask that like what kind of answer do you want? Even with people that used to be my friends ask and I don't know how to respond. So I just say "I don't know" when really I know what I want to say but don't have the courage to say it out..


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I get asked this a lot. I think in the past I used to say "Because there's nothing to say..." because usually it's a group of people and I"m being quiet and have no way to contribute anything to the conversation. 

I think now I just laugh it off and try to offer a thought.


----------



## tori33 (Jan 30, 2014)

I get asked this too. I think people say that just because they know that we are insecure and they want to feel better about themselves, it's disgusting really. but my response is usually "why are you so loud?"


----------



## AfriendlyPsycho (Jan 30, 2014)

Why am I quiet?

Well, if you were feeling like you were coming down from cocaine, you would be pretty quiet too, right?

Hahaha, But really I don't talk very much with people I don't know very well. I will tend to say something that will piss em off.


----------



## ThePainkiller (Jan 15, 2014)

I got asked this a lot in High School, and what I should've said was "You say that like it's a bad thing!" in a jolly tone of voice. Unfortunately I was too shy to stand up for myself back then.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

It is official, I will never make friends in school or talk to anyone. Screw this.. I am going to stay with this way. As long as I attend events from meetup.com, I will be fine. I want to start attending events at meetup.com to meet people and talk more.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been on "Aura Video Station" a couple of times (including a few days ago) and learned my aura is on the violet/indigo spectrum. I was told my vibrations are more refined and "spiritual" and that´s why I am very sensitive and not suited for high pressure fast paced environments. Even on the sessions before (elsewhere) they were telling me that in fact I am more "advanced" than ordinary people and it´s nothing to be ashamed about to be like this, that there is no point beating yourself over not being like others, not "fitting in", not being interested in things like loud and rough environments, where for example the reds or other lower spectrum colors are at home. Here is some link http://www.mysteries.co.uk/aura-readings.html


----------



## Asdf*456 (Feb 1, 2014)

I used to get asked "do you talk?" , "do you have a voice?" , "woah! I didn't even know you were in my class!" , "say a word so I know you can talk" , the list goes on.
Gotta love being painfully shy...


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah man my whole life, I get this a lotttt


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

"My larynx was ruptured at birth and it hurts to speak."


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It's one of the most annoying questions ever. I can't stand it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I was quiet when I was 3, 4... and 10...*

In life today, I shout at people. Only when they shout.

I criticise people if they're not intelligent. I must. I give advice.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I think quiet people should say, "because I don't think." It is true for me. I don't think much,so I always got nothing to say.


----------



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate being asked this question, I try to deny it and I hate being called quiet when I try so hard to overcome my fears but I know I earned the reputation for myself :/


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

I always want to come up with some witty or smart *** comment but I usually end up shrugging and saying "I don't know" which just makes me even MORE self conscious..


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

i get it a lot, it's just the way i am.


----------



## jacksonjones (Nov 30, 2012)

*Oh, you want to know why?*

my response :yes

Oh you want to know why?

Because of my poor social skills, since I suck horribly at it of course im not going to talk to anyone, especially since im forced apond a social environment.

Oh that reminds me, hey how about you? Why are you so loud all the time? You never shut up! you give me and the teacher dam headaches, god dang do your lips get swollen up after talking so much? Your so dumb, at least have some time to think in your head.


----------



## ciellity (Feb 11, 2014)

Thinks: Because for some reason I can't talk without messing up the words. Because my opinions aren't worth bringing up. Because if I speak it will draw attention to me and it might turn to negative attention which is not good at all. Because I might have misinterpreted the point of the discussion and just embarrass myself. But if I say all this right now I'll commit all the above errors and so I'll just -

Actually says: *mumbling* I don't know.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

I say "because I don't have anything to say"


----------



## harrypotterr (Feb 10, 2014)

People ask me sometimes, usually if a lot of people are around my answer is blushing, smiling and sweating profusely :blush
If it is just me and the person who asked the question I can come up with an answer


----------

